# Addict ride quality question



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Hey Scott guys, 

Can anyone tell me how how these Addicts ride compared to other bikes you've owned?
Plush, firm..harsh...?


----------



## ScottSehm (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience with road bike but my 2010 R3 rides stiff yet compliant. I weigh 220 and can hammer up 15% grades with minimal flex at the BB and the overall ride is noticably less punishing than my 2009 Speedster (aluminum). I was going to buy a CR1 since I don't race but the Addict was every bit as comfortable as the CR1 yet more aggressive...for me it's the perfect bike. Just wish I could find a comfortable seat...


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

ScottSehm said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with road bike but my 2010 R3 rides stiff yet compliant. I weigh 220 and can hammer up 15% grades with minimal flex at the BB and the overall ride is noticably less punishing than my 2009 Speedster (aluminum). I was going to buy a CR1 since I don't race but the Addict was every bit as comfortable as the CR1 yet more aggressive...for me it's the perfect bike. Just wish I could find a comfortable seat...


I agree, stiff yet compliant. Coming off a Look 585, my 2011 R15 is both stiffer and more comfortable on long rides. Minimal flex at the BB, and very comfortable-not harsh at all. I was pleasantly surprised by the difference.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I have an Addict R3 and a Parlee Z4. I prefer the Addict. Lively performance and I'm perfectly comfortable on extended rides.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

how is ride quality compared to cr1 (old)?


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

It's stiff but not uncomfortable. I did a seven hour ride last weekend (over 100 miles, almost 10,000 ft of climbing) and the only thing that hurt was my legs!

Tire pressure, tires and rims (in that order) probably impact ride comfort more then the carbon frame and fork you pick.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a 2010 Addict R3 and it's fast, responsive & comfortable bike. I reliably race and ride centuries on it - absolutely love it. It's equipped with Red & SRAM race wheels and with the FSA bars she's super comfy. It's a joy to climb and bomb down long mountain passes.
I've always ridden steel Pinarello Montello machines. When I first started shopping for a CF bike, I took a leisurely 8 months and test rode everything. This Addict was the first bike that was so thrilling to ride under various conditions that I was smitten with both the bike and the CF technology.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

My last bike was a '08 CR1 and my latest is my '10 R1. The difference is night and day. The CR1 is buzzy and less stiff. The Addict is perfect imo: stiff but very compliant and keeps the snap I love. Get it!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

framesti said:


> how is ride quality compared to cr1 (old)?


My R3 is a crash replacement for an '06 CR1 SL - previously the top of the Scott line. In my opinion, the CR1 SL was one of the most amazing CF frames yet made, but the very nature of the CF layup, along with the non-replaceble derailler hanger, made it a very fragile machine. The CR1 SL could climb like an absolute rocket, and, coupled with the massive cross section fork, allowed it to descend like it was on rails.

After a chain break destroyed the rear end of my CR1, the LBS guy and i did destructive testing of the remains of the frame. Layup of the CF was like paper mache. One friend of mine had a CR1 SL, crashed it, and poked a hole thru the top tube with the brifter, just like you'd punch a hole thru paper mache. He continued to ride it for at least several more months - don't ask me why.

My Addict R3 is a totally different CF layup, and has a different ride quality than the CR1 SL. Probably a little less buzzy, and, in my opinion, slightly less competent a climber and descender than the CR1 SL. The R1 may be better than the R3 (a little stiffer and lighter), but for the price, the R3 is really quite nice.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

chiguhrr said:


> Not very confidence inspiring.
> 
> Mere mortals should be concerned about descending on paper mache.
> .


Tell me about it! That's the machine I hit 55mph on in the Del. Water Gap area. But I didn't know it was paper mache at the time.:thumbsup: 

My new Canondale SuperX has ballistic grade carbon fiber - I guess that means it can blow up.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Very happy with the ride quality of my 2010 R2. Best combination of comfort/performance (for me). I swapped out the orig wheels for some HED Ardennes and gained more comfort and smoother cornering with no noticeable loss in performance.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Very happy with the ride quality of my 2010 R2. Best combination of comfort/performance (for me). I swapped out the orig wheels for some HED Ardennes and gained more comfort and smoother cornering with no noticeable loss in performance.


I've got Kysirum SL's off my old CR1 SL on my R3 and Continental Gator Hardshell 28mm on mine. The 28's were the widest tire I could fit, and they provide quite a nice ride with better road hazard protection than the 23's I had on previously.

A buddy of mine has the Ardennes on his Parlee Z1 and really likes them.


----------

